# DP White Widow



## screwdriver (Aug 17, 2007)

My white widow at 38 days into 12/12. She's getting me excited.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 17, 2007)

Lady looks sophisticated.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 17, 2007)

Awsome looking bud, My DPWW did not have the purple hue.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 17, 2007)

> My DPWW did not have the purple hue.


I think this is a lighting trick.


----------



## screwdriver (Aug 17, 2007)

Not a trick. My mistake. Change the contrast and brightness too much. Just noticed it myself two second before BBP.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Aug 18, 2007)

dam mate that is one sexy lookin bud nice cant wait to see it before harvest


----------



## screwdriver (Aug 19, 2007)

Here is a better pic.



She is impressing me, very beautiful buddage. I'm shooting for BPOTM. Just trying to catch her in a natural smile. No purple hue.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 19, 2007)

B-E-A-UUUUTIFUL!


----------



## dobbieman2259 (Sep 20, 2007)

Jimi Henderix would be proud of you


----------



## dmack (Sep 23, 2007)

Soo White. Looks beautiful. Good job


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 23, 2007)

She is a beauty, SD.  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 24, 2007)

*You should be getting excited mang she looks great. :aok: *


----------



## screwdriver (Oct 31, 2007)

This is the next generation of my white widow. From Esther at day 50 when harvested. 



Thanks to those that voted for her in the BPOTM.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 31, 2007)

thats a mighty fine bud ya got there looks really sticky


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Brother. I have to clean the scissors now. 

Here's the the last Esther all trimmed. I love the look of it shaved.


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 2, 2007)

*Beautiful...before AND after!!  Very nice SD!*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 2, 2007)

*Great job mang. Tell ya one thing it's gonna be some killer smoke. Once again great job. :aok: *


----------



## sportcardiva (Nov 30, 2007)

wow looks really good


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. I do enjoy her smoke. Its been fun to try her cured in the different ways. Got enough of my cooler cure WW for a joint now I'm waiting for the right time to smoke it. Esther is jarred up and sitting at 70% rh and about thirty days from harvest. Best for smoking in my pipes. Its too wet for me to roll.



Wake and Bake time.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 15, 2007)

wow how much did you get dry from that dpww?


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't weigh anymore. I calculate in days. About 40 days worth.


----------



## nixon (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah id say its a good candidate for bpotm


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

Very nice, i got excited looking at it haha


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

send me some, i wanna put that stuff in my bong


----------

